# Using Sand as Substrate



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering what you guys recommend for how many lbs I should be using for a 5 Gallon Fluval Chi tank for keeping shrimp. I have been using gravel in a 10 gallon but want to separate some out and start a smaller tank with sand instead. I was thinking of using a darker colour to show the colours of yellow that I have.

I've used gravel all my life but have read that sand for smaller animals can be better for the hatchlings as they will not get stuck under gravel?

Please let me know your advice!

Thanks!!!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

you can use this calculator to determine how much substrate you will need.

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------

